# What's happening to Amazon?



## PamfromTx

*I ordered some things to decorate for Thanksgiving and am very disappointed.  The Wood Dough Bowl (Medium size) is SMALL!!!  *
*The Artificial Boston Fern Plants are horrible (more plastic than silk).  And the Burlap Holiday Wreath Bow is not what I consider extra large.  *​


----------



## RadishRose

Did you look at the measurements?
Maybe you could return them


----------



## PamfromTx

RadishRose said:


> Did you look at the measurements?
> Maybe you could return them


Yes, I looked at the measurements.  I even got the measuring tape out.

I am returning the dough bowl; keeping the other stuff.   Very disappointing.  A first for me.  Returning is no problem.  Guess I'll go to Hobby Lobby for crafty stuff.


----------



## Devi

Sorry to hear that. I would suggest trying to get dimensions before you order, and check into reviews of the products (although I assume you did that). If the dimensions are not as advertised, Amazon makes it easy to return/refund. 

Since most items sold on Amazon.com are not made by Amazon, they're not about to ruin their reputation over a vendor's poor products.


----------



## Lara

My son ordered a backpack and they sent the wrong size twice. He was running out of time. They told him to keep the second one and then they sent him the correct size pronto. My son gave the smaller pack to his sister. She was thrilled.

It's a Covid thing. Seasoned employees are not going back to work. Labor shortages and inexperienced new employees are the problem as I see it. Customer service is down the tubes.....and I'm not just talking about Amazon. It's all over the country. Have you all noticed?


----------



## Becky1951

Read the reviews on the product. Sometimes you will see comments like, not as described, smaller, different color etc. I always read the reviews.


----------



## win231

As others suggested, check details, dimensions, etc.  But, one of the things I like about Amazon is their excellent & simple return procedure.
Returns are usually free; even return shipping.  A couple of items I was not happy with were "Not returnable."  When I spoke to someone at Amazon, they refunded them & said, "Not necessary to return."


----------



## terry123

Always check the measurements and the reviews before ordering.  I have always had great service from Amazon.


----------



## Pappy

I ordered a 4 foot grabber thingy that was suspose to be here last Thursday. Her it is Saturday already. I go to track it and it says out for delivery..
Who’s delivering it..grandma Jones and her oxen team?


----------



## Pappy

Happened again. Order was supposed to be here the 7th. Now it’s the 9th or 10th. I’m paying for the prime delivery too.


----------



## Lewkat

It's the lack of experienced help.  Also, in my area Amazon it now doing its own deliveries so until these drivers become acquainted with the areas they cover, it will be longer delivery times in some instances.


----------



## Tom 86

Pappy said:


> Happened again. Order was supposed to be here the 7th. Now it’s the 9th or 10th. I’m paying for the prime delivery too.


Like you, I have prime & a D.C. (Distribution center) only about 45 miles from me.  Sometimes if I order early morning I get it the same day.  Other times it's maybe a week or more.  Tracking says out for delivery.  I can follow the truck on my computer.  So I know when it will get here.  Sometimes the truck goes back to its headquarters & my package is still on the truck.

  When my normal driver UPS does get here I ask him why he went back to his home place?  He said that was not me that was a new inexperienced driver.  We can't get good drivers anymore.


----------



## PamfromTx

Read my lips:

I checked measurements (using a tape measure) and was happy with the outcome prior to placing the orders. 

Dimensions on the orders were pretty off though. 

All has been returned.  Returns are easy.


----------



## Lara

"Read my Lips"


----------



## PamfromTx

Lara said:


> "Read my Lips"


I'm sorry.... but, some peeps drive me batty.  Rare, but it does happen.   LOL @ Lara


----------



## Autumn72

Lara said:


> My son ordered a backpack and they sent the wrong size twice. He was running out of time. They told him to keep the second one and then they sent him the correct size pronto. My son gave the smaller pack to his sister. She was thrilled.
> 
> It's a Covid thing. Seasoned employees are not going back to work. Labor shortages and inexperienced new employees are the problem as I see it. Customer service is down the tubes.....and I'm not just talking about Amazon. It's all over the country. Have you all noticed?


ABSOLUTELY
I ORDERED SLIDERS NEVER RECEIVED THEM INSTEAD AND PULLOVER BLOUSE I never ordered. This from pinterest and a resale toy with missing parts. I feel I've ordered these twice and the payment was taken by someone not remembering if I had before made me want to reorder not sure of the 1st. It seems these things are from China now either someone is hacking into or hijacking my paypal....it's really a problem that is growing quite huge. I am so overwhelmed. When I looked at the site in the cart is the item stull....so strange when I thought it had gone through and suddenly my email that would notify me of the delivery ....I ca. No longer sign in to!!!!!


----------



## Devi

Autumn72 said:


> ABSOLUTELY
> I ORDERED SLIDERS NEVER RECEIVED THEM INSTEAD AND PULLOVER BLOUSE I never ordered. This from pinterest and a resale toy with missing parts. I feel I've ordered these twice and the payment was taken by someone not remembering if I had before made me want to reorder not sure of the 1st. It seems these things are from China now either someone is hacking into or hijacking my paypal....it's really a problem that is growing quite huge. I am so overwhelmed. When I looked at the site in the cart is the item stull....so strange when I thought it had gone through and suddenly my email that would notify me of the delivery ....I ca. No longer sign in to!!!!!


I cannot understand your post, but it does sound like your account was hacked (or an easy password guessed?). I would change your credit card (get your bank to cancel it and send you a new one ASAP) so that you don't get any fraudulent charges.

Then deal with your Paypal account. And NEVER put your bank account info into Paypal.


----------



## Mr. Ed

Quality and service has decreased with higher costs


----------



## Devi

Mr. Ed said:


> Quality and service has decreased with higher costs


Your mileage may vary, but I am not finding that to be true at all.


----------



## Autumn72

Devi said:


> I cannot understand your post, but it does sound like your account was hacked (or an easy password guessed?). I would change your credit card (get your bank to cancel it and send you a new one ASAP) so that you don't get any fraudulent charges.
> 
> Then deal with your Paypal account. And NEVER put your bank account info into Paypal.


I received the dlifders and then two more
Seems they are reusing my card to send me more than I have ordered
 I jave received the tees today. How to fix this mess?


----------



## Devi

Autumn72 said:


> I received the dlifders and then two more
> Seems they are reusing my card to send me more than I have ordered
> I jave received the tees today. How to fix this mess?


Call Amazon directly, explain to them, and ask them what to do.
I assume you have an Amazon account, so:
https://www.amazon.com/hz/contact-us/foresight/hubgateway


----------



## Medusa

Lara said:


> My son ordered a backpack and they sent the wrong size twice. He was running out of time. They told him to keep the second one and then they sent him the correct size pronto. My son gave the smaller pack to his sister. She was thrilled.
> 
> It's a Covid thing. Seasoned employees are not going back to work. Labor shortages and inexperienced new employees are the problem as I see it. Customer service is down the tubes.....and I'm not just talking about Amazon. It's all over the country. Have you all noticed?


That happened to me with ballet shoes; they sent the wrong size, twice.  
Have you noticed too that delivery times keep changing? 
It must be a Covid-related shortage because they used to be so good about such things.


----------



## FastTrax

Devi said:


> Your mileage may vary, but I am not finding that to be true at all.



I wholeheartedly agree with you Devi. Amazon is basically a sales platform for retailers big and small and for the most part unlike fleabay you can contact the original seller for more accurate information not posted on the Amazon sales template. Also Amazon will not penalize you for signing up for Prime when placing an order then canceling Prime within 24 hours once you accept delivery.


----------



## Leann

Living in a small town, my options are limited when it comes to shopping and having multiple options for almost anything. So I relied heavily on Amazon for years until this year. Like many of you, I started having trouble with orders and I decided I no longer wanted to support Jeff Bezos. He's not losing any sleep because he's lost my business.

Btw, Amazon stock will split 20:1 on June 3, 2022.


----------



## Don M.

Another issue facing Amazon is an increasing movement among its employees to become Unionized.  They are probably getting tired of seeing Bezos getting richer every day, while they are barely able to meet their food and housing costs.  If they shut Amazon down, even for a few days, the consumers who rely on that company will take a good hit.  If Bezos gives in, any price advantage Amazon may have will quickly be eroded due to higher labor costs.


----------



## RB-TX

PamfromTx said:


> *I ordered some things to decorate for Thanksgiving and am very disappointed.  The Wood Dough Bowl (Medium size) is SMALL!!!  *
> *The Artificial Boston Fern Plants are horrible (more plastic than silk).  And the Burlap Holiday Wreath Bow is not what I consider extra large.  *​


Poor Baby!  Such big problems!


----------



## PamfromTx

RB-TX said:


> Poor Baby!  Such big problems!





RB-TX said:


> Poor Baby!  Such big problems!


Is it wrong to expect to receive what you pay for?!?  @RB-TX  Those items were not cheap.  And it wasn't a problem... just a disappointment.


----------



## terry123

I take back what I said about good service.  Ordered a new book and received a picture of where it was delivered. Problem is that its not my door!  Been trying to contact them with no luck so far.


----------



## Em in Ohio

I've had good luck with Amazon since the pandemic until recently.  I had to return a defective bottle of peroxide which I did without incident.  It was promptly refunded.  Months later, I get an email telling me I must return the item by such and such a date or they will charge me for it.  I phoned, quite irate, and was told after a few minutes to ignore the email and that I wouldn't be charged.  Great- since I no longer had the long-ago-returned item!  I don't know who was at fault.  The item was sold by a small vendor but shipped by Amazon, so I had to go through Amazon's return process (per the vendor's instructions.)  Still, I'm watching my credit card to make sure that bogus charge does not appear.


----------



## Devi

terry123 said:


> I take back what I said about good service.  Ordered a new book and received a picture of where it was delivered. Problem is that its not my door!  Been trying to contact them with no luck so far.


We have _on occasion_ had that problem, but it was usually because of an error by the U.S. Postal Service (or maybe UPS), not because Amazon didn't ship it.

If I had to guess, we've had delivery problems maybe five times — and we've been ordering from Amazon since 1999, _many_ times per year.


----------



## twinkles

walmart is gettingthe same way as amazon----i ordered a few groceries with the a few clothes and one of the items was 2 packages of tuna---it took a month for me to get them----it is a good thing it wasnt fresh tuna


----------



## Pinky

I'm satisfied with Amazon, to date. When I had a problem, once, they immediately corrected it.


----------



## ElCastor

Devi said:


> Your mileage may vary, but I am not finding that to be true at all.


Same here. So far quality and speed of delivery are unchanged. I'm an Amazon fan and probably always will be. Remember the old days, driving to three different stores looking for just the right thing? I can avoid all that with 5 minutes in front of the computer, and as a bonus I read comments from previous purchasers of the item I am interested in. Of course the down side is the closing of retailers and shopping malls. The world is changing.


----------



## GoneFishin

Pinky said:


> *I'm satisfied with Amazon*, to date. When I had a problem, once, they immediately corrected it.


Same here. Never had a major problem yet. One item went missing, got a replacement the next day.


----------



## gloria

I ordered from 3 water filters for my fridge number 1 they sent size 3.   Medium slippers they sent extra large.


----------



## Packerjohn

I order "Gunsmoke" and it never disappoints.  Doc is still there.  Kitty is still running the Long Branch Saloon,  Silly Festus still tells his corny jokes and Matt still puts on the occasion appearance even though his age is showing.


----------



## ElCastor

win231 said:


> As others suggested, check details, dimensions, etc.  But, one of the things I like about Amazon is their excellent & simple return procedure.
> Returns are usually free; even return shipping.  A couple of items I was not happy with were "Not returnable."  When I spoke to someone at Amazon, they refunded them & said, "Not necessary to return."


I had the same experience with a fairly pricey watch. I suspect that many of the problems people are experiencing with Amazon can be attributed to Amazon acting as a front for 3rd party sellers. Some Items are therefore not being shipped from an Amazon warehouse and may not be exactly as represented, or arrive on schedule. To Amazon's credit, whatever the source they seem be standing behind every sale.


----------



## terry123

ElCastor said:


> I had the same experience with a fairly pricey watch. I suspect that many of the problems people are experiencing with Amazon can be attributed to Amazon acting as a front for 3rd party sellers. Some Items are therefore not being shipped from an Amazon warehouse and may not be exactly as represented, or arrive on schedule. To Amazon's credit, whatever the source they seem be standing behind every sale.


Yes they do. Never had a problem.


----------



## MarciKS

Maybe they're doing what many are doing and hiring foreigners to work in the warehouse. Maybe they can't speak or read English very well and are packing up the wrong items?


----------

